# RIP for my poor little frog



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Well, unexpected things always seem to happy. I got my 2 African clawed frogs some feeder fish to keep them well fed last night. The frogs had been together since I got them as wee little frogs back in August, but the one always got more food and therefore was larger. 
Large enough it seems to eat the smaller frog!
I just checked my tank after giving them for the first time a treat of live blackworms and noticed my frog Spock was very fat. But all the other fish were still around..but no second frog.

A little note to people: If you've got ACFs, make sure their the same size or you'll not have many for very long.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Feral habits die hard.

I remember a similar situation with 2 baby (1 inch long) Yellow bullhead my daughter and I found and wrongly identified as tadpole madtoms (Noturus gyrinus which do not grow more than an inch or two) along with some yellow perch (Perca flavescens) fry.

It's the strong that tend to live long... The bullheads, even at that tiny age, proved to be able nocturnal predators who sneak up on sleeping fish and eventually the larger ate the smaller.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your loss....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear that happen, I think that is common among certain frog species.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats too bad.....


----------

